# Biden stuffs student loan borrowers into the garbage compactor.



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

"We need at least a $50,000 dollar [forgiveness] minimum. What will you do to make that happen."

Joe Biden: "I will not make that happen."

Better luck with the ten grand, but I wouldn't hold my breath.















https://www.forbes.com/sites/jennif...t-loan-forgiveness-is-likely/?sh=f8aa3b55e9ef


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

Good god ,
Car loans . Home loans Apartments .
Insurance will be higher .
If these students cant work . How do they expect them to pay ?
Most collage kids restaurants bars so on . 
There goes there credit !


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

kingcorey321 said:


> How do they expect them to pay ?


The government doesn't want them to pay.

They want them in debt and begging for mercy from Sallie Mae and the US Government for the next thirty years. Just like that girl you saw getting b'tch-slapped by Biden.

And the ones that don't pay up? They get it taken out of their Social Security when they turn 65.









Social Security Income Can Be Garnished Due to Student Loan Debt


Defaulting on a student loan (yours or a loved one's) can result in garnishment of your Social Security benefits.




www.aarp.org





Even if the $10,000 forgiveness comes through, do you think the Government won't turn around and loan it right back to them again?


----------



## ANThonyBoreDaneCook (Oct 7, 2019)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> Joe Biden: "I will not make that happen."


----------



## hooj (Aug 18, 2018)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> "We need at least a $50,000 dollar [forgiveness] minimum. What will you do to make that happen."
> 
> Joe Biden: "I will not make that happen."
> 
> ...


I think the problem starts with the actual cost. Focusing on making it more affordable to more people can only help a nation become bigger, stronger, smarter... faster... &#129302; &#127926; &#129302;

Just as an example, look a couple kilometres north and see what a world class university charges its own citizens for higher learning...









(In CDN funds of course...)

...and before anyone starts clowning our education system up here in the Great White Narth eh...


----------



## ANThonyBoreDaneCook (Oct 7, 2019)

hooj said:


> I think the problem starts with the actual cost. Focusing on making it more affordable to more people can only help a nation become bigger, stronger, smarter... faster... &#129302; &#127926; &#129302;
> 
> Just as an example, look a couple kilometres north and see what a world class university charges its own citizens for higher learning...
> 
> ...


Who owns "Times Higher Education"?
They've been bought and sold so many times that I'm having trouble keeping up.

https://www.inflexion.com/
https://www.hl.com/









https://www.timeshighereducation.co...gth/25/sort_by/rank/sort_order/asc/cols/stats


----------



## hooj (Aug 18, 2018)

ANThonyBoreDaneCook said:


> Who owns "Times Higher Education"?
> They've been bought and sold so many times that I'm having trouble keeping up.
> 
> https://www.inflexion.com/
> ...


They aren't the only ones that've ranked them high. Try this website for info...

www.google.com


----------



## bsliv (Mar 1, 2016)

hooj said:


> look a couple kilometres north and see what a world class university charges its own citizens for higher learning


We told them they have good schools and they believed us. LOL! I guess they don't get sarcasm (or heat or football or real bacon, etc.).


----------



## hooj (Aug 18, 2018)

bsliv said:


> We told them they have good schools and they believed us. LOL! I guess they don't get sarcasm (or heat or football or real bacon, etc.).


Well this discussion turned left quickly. I'm gonna shuffle on out and collect my $5....

Heat? Please don't get started on heat and cold because you don't want to mess with... ⭐


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> "We need at least a $50,000 dollar [forgiveness] minimum. What will you do to make that happen."
> 
> Joe Biden: "I will not make that happen."
> 
> ...


NO FREE 10 YEAR DEGREES IN BASKET WEAVING !?!?


----------



## hooj (Aug 18, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> NO FREE 10 YEAR DEGREES IN BASKET WEAVING !?!?


Dissing baskets now eh?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

hooj said:


> Dissing baskets now eh?
> 
> View attachment 567315


WHERE DO YOU EVEN FIND an office building that Looks like a basket ?


----------



## ANThonyBoreDaneCook (Oct 7, 2019)

hooj said:


> They aren't the only ones that've ranked them high. Try this website for info...
> 
> www.google.com


No, no let's stick with your original source.
Nothing says "we aren't hiding anything" like a text book rebranding logo:










T imes
H igher
E ducation

After they were bought up "suddenly" American colleges were the best.
Funny how that works, eh?

https://www.timeshighereducation.co...gth/25/sort_by/rank/sort_order/asc/cols/stats


----------



## hooj (Aug 18, 2018)

ANThonyBoreDaneCook said:


> No, no let's stick with your original source.
> Nothing says "we aren't hiding anything" like a text book rebranding logo:
> 
> View attachment 567317
> ...


I never said American colleges were not good. Or inferior. I was talking about cost. And how comparable universities cost their citizens vastly less than those in the &#127482;&#127480; than in other countries.

as a Canadian, my country shares very similar standards, recognitions, and cultural similarities to America, yet somehow this got all twisted into "check your sources" and "let's focus on this one thing over and over..." instead of what the original topic was about:

Student loan forgiveness.

It should not cost as much as it does in America. Higher education seems like a financial killer - as is health care over there.




tohunt4me said:


> WHERE DO YOU EVEN FIND an office building that Looks like a basket ?


www.google.com has plenty to offer regarding information about stuff.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

ANThonyBoreDaneCook said:


> No, no let's stick with your original source.
> Nothing says "we aren't hiding anything" like a text book rebranding logo:
> 
> View attachment 567317
> ...


Just Like the " Media" with Politics !

The Reporting " Facts" change with OWNERSHIP !


----------



## ANThonyBoreDaneCook (Oct 7, 2019)

hooj said:


> I never said American colleges were not good. Or inferior. I was talking about cost. And how comparable universities cost their citizens vastly less than those in the &#127482;&#127480; than in other countries.
> 
> as a Canadian, my country shares very similar standards, recognitions, and cultural similarities to America, yet somehow this got all twisted into "check your sources" and "let's focus on this one thing over and over..." instead of what the original topic was about:
> 
> ...


Well if we went to college to study how moose bang each other, why your beer sucks and how you exported Saline Dion, Justin Beebs, KD Lang and The Tragically Hip, then yes, all education should be free.

#borderwar

:wink:


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

At least Joe Biden said he honestly failed at his mission. I respect that.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

hooj said:


> ...and before anyone starts clowning our education system up here in the Great White Narth eh...


U of T is actually a pretty good school with a pretty good reputation in academic circles in this country. McGill and :Laval also have good reputations in academic circles in this country. I had a Latin teacher in high school who attended both U of T and McGill as a graduate student.

When I was living in Montréal, I was driving a truck. I wanted to return to school and drive a truck part time. The union and the company were most helpful, even back then. Both were going to help me deal with Canada Immigration to get my residency adjusted. The company said that it could do more for me if I moved to Québec City, so I applied to Laval. I had to sit there with a grammar book and dictionary to compose my admissions essay, as I was sure that I could not write an admissions essay in Cajun French and expect to be admitted. I did get away with it in the interview, though. The lady recognised my accent immediately and said that I could speak Cajun and she was going to speak Québecois French. She did remark that my essay looked like I had been in the books, but, she saw why. I actually did get admitted, but, decided that I would be better off returning to the U.S. of A for school.


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

College just costs too much. Once student loans became available, there was no incentive to keep costs under control. As prices went up, the amount of money kids could borrow went up. I went to UCONN in the late 80s early 90s, and it was like a 1950s army barracks - all super basic cinder block buildings. Now it looks like a luxury resort. They just spent $100 MILLION on a new fitness complex for the students. $100m on a gym!! It's insanity.

I don't think the government should be involved in student loans. I think here should be government assistance for tuition for students studying in certain fields that the country needs for the future. There's no way we should be letting students go $50k in debt for a random communications degree or other degrees where the return on investment is questionable.

What Biden SHOULD do is waive interest on all government student loans. It's so wrong that the government is profiting off of student debt.


----------



## 208476 (Nov 15, 2020)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> "We need at least a $50,000 dollar [forgiveness] minimum. What will you do to make that happen."
> 
> Joe Biden: "I will not make that happen."
> 
> ...


Good lord, only 10k............


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

The face you make when you find out you actually have to pay back your student loans.


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

The real issue is you can't get the loans off you're back through bankruptcy. Trump is allowed to use the bankruptcy laws to his wealth enrichment, but ex. students can't.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Credit ratings will mean 'jack squat', when normal people can't service the debt.

It's coming.


----------



## hooj (Aug 18, 2018)

Another Uber Driver said:


> U of T is actually a pretty good school with a pretty good reputation in academic circles in this country. McGill and :Laval also have good reputations in academic circles in this country. I had a Latin teacher in high school who attended both U of T and McGill as a graduate student.
> 
> When I was living in Montréal, I was driving a truck. I wanted to return to school and drive a truck part time. The union and the company were most helpful, even back then. Both were going to help me deal with Canada Immigration to get my residency adjusted. The company said that it could do more for me if I moved to Québec City, so I applied to Laval. I had to sit there with a grammar book and dictionary to compose my admissions essay, as I was sure that I could not write an admissions essay in Cajun French and expect to be admitted. I did get away with it in the interview, though. The lady recognised my accent immediately and said that I could speak Cajun and she was going to speak Québecois French. She did remark that my essay looked like I had been in the books, but, she saw why. I actually did get admitted, but, decided that I would be better off returning to the U.S. of A for school.


Canada & America are cousins for life &#129309;


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

June132017 said:


> The real issue is you can't get the loans off you're back through bankruptcy. Trump is allowed to use the bankruptcy laws to his wealth enrichment, but ex. students can't.


Yeah, originally banks lent the money, and there's no way banks were going to loan 18 year olds large sums of money without some guarantee of repayment. That was the bargain. But now the government does most of the lending, and tuition has gotten so much more expensive. Time for a total rethink.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

hooj said:


> I think the problem starts with the actual cost. Focusing on making it more affordable to more people can only help a nation become bigger, stronger, smarter... faster... &#129302; &#127926; &#129302;
> 
> Just as an example, look a couple kilometres north and see what a world class university charges its own citizens for higher learning...


I don't know what happens in Canada, but the United States government and my home state paid almost all of my tuition for my first two college degrees simply based on my academic performance, and Uber is paying my tuition for my next two if I decide to use all of the tuition payments Uber will give me. Starbucks also pays for tuition. I think even walmart does.

I've never had any student loan. College seems easily obtainable in the United States for free if you get good grades or if you're willing to work for a few years at a company like Uber or Starbucks. At least, if you're willing to go to a state university and not an Ivy League school. And if state universities are so bad that they shouldn't count, why does the government waste so much money funding them?

It is totally unfair to people like me, with no student loan debt whatsoever, to have to pay for the student loan debt of people who went to much more elite universities and who in many cases even have 6 figure jobs but cannot pay off their debts because they live in million dollar homes.

I also feel that college is totally overrated and way too many people graduate college, especially with 4 year degrees. 4 year degrees are totally oversaturated, even in STEM. Getting a job once you have a 4 year degree that is better than you would have had if you just tried to move up for 4 years in a normal job is a gamble I wouldn't bet on. Further, industry is switching from valuing degrees to valuing certificates. What is more valuable if you want to get a job as a programmer? A certificate that you went through Google's coding camp, or a 4 year degree in software engineering? Probably the Google coding camp, which will also take less of your time. Colleges do not seem capable of producing graduates that have the skills companies want. College is kind of an old fashioned system of education that perhaps has not kept up with modern innovation.

For the most part, modern college has become a scam. I kind of doubt the average graduate actually benefits from having gone to college, but K-12 teachers indoctrinate the youth that college is the key to success.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> Joe Biden: "I will not make that happen."


good for him. Now if they say everybody gets a reduction and those who managed to NOT have loans get a handout, all for it.

But those who got loans, proceeded to get an education; they need to repay that loan. Give them a good interest rate, that's enough.

Why should I handle my son's college fund AND pay anybody's else's? Nope, not happening.


----------



## Sal29 (Jul 27, 2014)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> "We need at least a $50,000 dollar [forgiveness] minimum. What will you do to make that happen."
> 
> Joe Biden: "I will not make that happen."
> 
> ...


Give all the cheese that was saved from not bailing out student loan debt to unemployed gig workers instead.


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

Trafficat said:


> I don't know what happens in Canada, but the United States government and my home state paid almost all of my tuition for my first two college degrees simply based on my academic performance, and Uber is paying my tuition for my next two if I decide to use all of the tuition payments Uber will give me. Starbucks also pays for tuition. I think even walmart does.
> 
> I've never had any student loan. College seems easily obtainable in the United States for free if you get good grades or if you're willing to work for a few years at a company like Uber or Starbucks. At least, if you're willing to go to a state university and not an Ivy League school. And if state universities are so bad that they shouldn't count, why does the government waste so much money funding them?
> 
> ...


Meanwhile, jobs requiring technical skills but not 4 year college go unfilled. Try to get a plumber or electrician to show up at your house. Jobs for CNC machinists are hard to fill. etc. Too many parents are obsessed with their kids being a white collar worker. They don't realize that those office jobs are the first that are going to be automated away, not the blue collar jobs.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Trafficat said:


> College seems easily obtainable in the United States for free if you get good grades


This. Times eleventybillion.

But it doesn't help when the kid absolutely has to go to one certain college, no matter the cost. For those it's all about the "college experience" or what ever the hell they call it. &#129335;‍♂&#129318;‍♂

Neither of my kids paid a single penny for their undergrad and my younger one even got $500 spending money every semester. My older one didn't pay anything for her Master's either, but that was due to working full time in the same line of business she was studying.

Younger one is currently in medical school and unfortunately will have quite a lot of debt when she's finished next year. Me and my wife have supported her as much as we can, but she still had to take loans as med school ain't cheap, but she'll manage. She'll most likely get into a program where after working 2-3 years in some rural area of Texas she will get her loans forgiven. Sucks to be in the boonies for a couple of years, but she'll be way ahead of others after that.


----------



## 💎reditthraway (Jan 6, 2021)

June132017 said:


> The real issue is you can't get the loans off you're back through bankruptcy. Trump is allowed to use the bankruptcy laws to his wealth enrichment, but ex. students can't.


Trump aside

the real issue is that people aren't taught better. I read an article (one of many I'm sure) where a person laments about how they're in the hole for some obscene amount ($200k for example) and the degrees they received was in English and art.

I can't believe there are idiots out there willing to sign up for loans that huge and still major in English/art vs going for premed or something useful like philosophy so they can take the LSAT and go to law school.

the ones talking about being the first to go to college and how it's a must for them, taking on $50k plus in loans are no better. Community college followed by a transfer to a state or UC would have been the more smart and fiscally responsible choice.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

TomTheAnt said:


> This. Times eleventybillion.
> 
> But it doesn't help when the kid absolutely has to go to one certain college, no matter the cost. For those it's all about the "college experience" or what ever the hell they call it. &#129335;‍♂&#129318;‍♂
> 
> ...


She could also join the US armed forces, become an officer in the blink of an eye and be an airforce doc for a few years... then go on to be a VA doc and retire with a killer government pension.

At basic one of the guys training with us was a doctor. He had just finished his residency and the army accepted him. His time table was basic training, officer training, and off to an army hospital in less than a year. He said with the loan forgiveness he was going to crack 6 figures by the time he was actually stationed anywhere and not have to pay a dime out of pocket for "sue the doctor" insurance.

A year after basic I ran into him again in Germany and he was a base doctor.

My personal recommendation is signing up to the Airforce or space force, all jokes about alien autopsy aside...

The army and navy puts you at a higher chance at an army/marine base in a war zone... (the navy provide medical staff for the marines fyi) The navy is also a downside because of the possibility of ending up deployed on a ship, which sucks.

the Airforce bases however are much more secure/safer and generally not front line. The space force is much like the airforce model.. your on a space force base and they won't be in a third world country during war time. (also see "alien autopsy" jokes as another positive for the space force)

There's an extra $40,000 for school loans for signing up as a doctor PER YEAR for 3 years. totaling up to $120,000 (I just checked)

Provides up to $120,000 to pay down qualifying medical school loans through the Active Duty Health Professions Loan Repayment Program; participants receive $40,000 per year for three years.

It's a pretty decent gig... doing what you do in service to the country, but seriously... space force =D


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> "We need at least a $50,000 dollar [forgiveness] minimum. What will you do to make that happen."
> 
> Joe Biden: "I will not make that happen."
> 
> ...


Great news.



kingcorey321 said:


> Good god ,
> Car loans . Home loans Apartments .
> Insurance will be higher .
> If these students cant work . How do they expect them to pay ?
> ...


It is called adult decisions and responsibility for their actions and decisions.

Live and learn.

Experiment, learn and adapt.


----------



## deycallmeyukmouf (Feb 22, 2021)

but but but you were an adult and agreed to the terms no? lmao thats what they say about goober drivers. suck it up bittercup enjoy paying off that laon till you retire, while us dumb goober drivers getting bailed out with da cheeze, most profitable uber lyft year ever and i take 1 ride a week


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

June132017 said:


> The real issue is you can't get the loans off you're back through bankruptcy. Trump is allowed to use the bankruptcy laws to his wealth enrichment, but ex. students can't.


And you can thank the Bush Administration for no longer allowing student loans to be included in bankruptcy. I believe that was changed in 2005.

Yet someone can go max his/her credit cards, go on vacations and shopping sprees and then can file bankruptcy. My friend did that and filed bankruptcy twice. And another also did that.

I busted my butt to pay of my credit cards. Yet I am forever a slave to my student loans because I wanted to have more job opportunities, which I did. Yet now I make same sane as i did a decade ago. However, without my degrees I wouldn't have as many choices. The entire system needs to be revamped.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> She could also join the US armed forces, become an officer in the blink of an eye and be an airforce doc for a few years... then go on to be a VA doc and retire with a killer government pension.


Good point an definitely a good option, too. :thumbup:


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> see "alien autopsy" jokes as another positive for the space force


Martians are the worst. Smell like burnt hair on a dog turd. Oops... did I say that out loud?


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

&#128142;reditthraway said:


> the real issue is that people aren't taught better. I read an article (one of many I'm sure) where a person laments about how they're in the hole for some obscene amount ($200k for example) and the degrees they received was in English and art.


Agree. As I was growing up, a lot of my peer got the advise of, "follow your passion" or "follow your dream" when it comes to school major choices. I did neither and just follow what comes natural and easy to me, IT. Lucky for me, IT worked out good for me. But now that I am older, I see a lot of people got their degree in field that doesn't pay much and they suffer financially. So, when it's my turn to give career advise, I would tell them, "Follow the money first. When you have enough saved/invested to be financially independent, then follow whatever passion you have."


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

&#128142;reditthraway said:


> I read an article (one of many I'm sure) where a person laments about how they're in the hole for some obscene amount ($200k for example) and the degrees they received was in English and art.


Exactly! Sure, I guess we also need people with those degrees, but one who goes to school for that degree and will have to finance it would need to have somebody tell them how much it is going to cost them in the long run.

In high school kids are just told there's plenty of money to go around so going to college shouldn't depend on that, but none of the counselors tell them about the fact that some of that money needs to also be paid back. &#129318;‍♂ And college admissions people definitely do not say anything about that minor detail!


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

TomTheAnt said:


> My older one didn't pay anything for her Master's either, but that was due to working full time in the same line of business she was studying.
> Younger one is currently in medical school and unfortunately will have quite a lot of debt when she's finished next year.*.........*med school ain't cheap,


Unless you are in abject poverty or in a "special classification", it can be difficult to get money for undergraduate school. Conversely, unless it is medicine or law, it is *very* easy to get some one else to pay for graduate school. I was the first of a family living in what was then termed "middle class poverty" to go to school. I could not get any help, other than loans that I had to get on my own. My sister went to a state institution and managed to get money from her state legislators. At the time, each state senator and state representative received a certain amount of money to award to constituents for scholarships. The legislator could distribute it according to his discretion. It did have to be used for in-state institutions, although they could be private or public. What was funny was that few were aware of these scholarships. One year, only two applied to this one state senator, who usually divided up his funds among four students. As a result, he awarded the remaining funds evenly to my sister and the other applicant. Other than the legislators' assistance, my sister could not get anything.

My brother applied to a public institution in another state. He got eighty per-cent of his expenses paid. He used to brag about his "scholarship". My father used to tell him that he got a "brother and sistership", as the institution and CSS did take into account that he had a brother and sister in school.

One of my sisters and I did go to graduate school. Both of us had all of it paid for from both the state where the institutions are as well as private support, in my sister's case. The state gave me a free ride. Most of the other graduate students thee paid little or nothing for their _edge-ah-muh-kay-shinn_.



Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> the Airforce bases however are much more secure/safer and generally not front line. *The space force is much like the airforce model*.. your on a space force base and they won't be in a third world country during war time.


(emphasis added)

I guess that there is a reason that the Marines and the Army Boys call it the "Ch*air Force*.

RECENT GRADUATE: Now I have to work hard and make sacrifices to pay back all of these loans I took out for college.

INTERLOCUTOR: ..........and your complaint is_____________________________________________________?


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Feed ‘em beans. Most crap being taught & learned in college ain’t worth a nickel.


----------



## 💎reditthraway (Jan 6, 2021)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Unless you are in abject poverty or in a "special classification", it can be difficult to get money for undergraduate school.


times have changed.

it's very easy to do so, and free money at that.

speaking as someone whose college was almost fully funded by scholarships I didn't sign up for and government money (pell grants/cal grants) stretched very far because I chose a reasonably priced school vs an outrageously priced one.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

SHalester said:


> good for him. Now if they say everybody gets a reduction and those who managed to NOT have loans get a handout, all for it.
> 
> But those who got loans, proceeded to get an education; they need to repay that loan. Give them a good interest rate, that's enough.
> 
> Why should I handle my son's college fund AND pay anybody's else's? Nope, not happening.


And rather than just forgive $10,000 to people that already owe it, set up a fund that gives all Americans access to $10,000 for continuing education. Not just Universities, but junior colleges and trade schools for electrical, plumbing, and mechanical trades.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> access to $10,000 for continuing education. Not just Universities, but junior colleges and trade schools for electrical, plumbing, and carpentry trades.


For years, here, the local Steamfitters Union has had a programme for "disadvantaged" young people. It provides them with free apprenticeship training. If the student completes the programme, he gets his journeyman's card. They even provide you with tutoring so that you can sit for the written examinations.

They will send a few people into any school that asks to tell the students about it. One of the pitches that they make comes from some one who was a "disadvantaged" young person but now has his Master's card. He shows them pictures of his house. He shows them pictures of his huge SUV and the Cadillac or Mercedes-Benz that his wife drives. He lets them know that he sends both of his children to Catholic school. He shows them the receipts from the last vacation that his family took. He tells them that they can do this, as well, as long as they do what he did and do what they say to do in the programme.

They are amazed at how few students take advantage of it.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Unless you are in abject poverty or in a "special classification", it can be difficult to get money for undergraduate school.


Not sure when you went to school, but as @&#128142;reditthraway said, I guess times have changed. My kids started college 7 and 9 years ago (I think... LOL!), respectively, and both had plenty of options for free cheese. Mostly due to their academics (older on was in top 1% and younger one was Valedictorian) since we really had no other helping factors for certain blocks of free cheese (too much income/assets etc.).

We had money saved, but since they didn't need it to pay for school, we gave it to them to use for living while at school and to also have at least a little bit of a nest egg to start life after college.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

amazinghl said:


> Agree. As I was growing up, a lot of my peer got the advise of, "follow your passion" or "follow your dream" when it comes to school major choices. I did neither and just follow what comes natural and easy to me, IT. Lucky for me, IT worked out good for me. But now that I am older, I see a lot of people got their degree in field that doesn't pay much and they suffer financially. So, when it's my turn to give career advise, I would tell them, "Follow the money first. When you have enough saved/invested to be financially independent, then follow whatever passion you have."


I would tell people to avoid college. Come back to college if they have a passion for something that requires a college degree, and only once they determine what that thing is. And in the meantime, don't spend needlessly. Spend miserly.

In India, millions of people are getting an IT degree. Everyone is switching to remote work. I don't have much experience in IT related fields as I'm only studying software engineering right now. But I'm studying it for personal reasons and I would actually be surprised if it actually led me to a good paying job that doesn't suck.

Everyone says Engineers are well paid but they look at outliers for evidence. Not everyone works at Apple or Google. Looking at my graduating class in mechanical engineering, I know a few people who made it really good, but I also know many people including myself who never got an engineering job, and I know some who have jobs that don't pay really any better than I can make driving for Uber despite having Engineer in their title. For instance, one got employed as an engineer for DOT. The salary is published because all salaries are published for government workers in my state. The salary is $55,000. I can make $55K no problem driving for Uber. I also made more than $55K working in a factory alongside GED holders doing the same work (mechanical assembly and maintenance).


----------



## Jst1dreamr (Apr 25, 2019)

These losers are just whiny azz *****es! They borrowed the money now they need to man up and pay what they agreed to pay and quit crying like a spoiled baby. There is no honor among these losers. I hope none of them ever get approved for a home loan or any other thing of great value after they learn how to default on their word. No values at all.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Trafficat said:


> I would tell people to avoid college. Come back to college if they have a passion for something that requires a college degree, and only once they determine what that thing is. And in the meantime, don't spend needlessly. Spend miserly.


While I agree with the spending part, I don't necessarily 100% agree with the rest. Some kids do know what they want to do when they grow up and that includes having a degree that is required to be able to do the work. So, not everybody should avoid college. Sure, those who are undecided should avoid it until they decide what they want to do.

My daughter decided in middle school that she wanted to be an Architect. To be able to do tasks only Architects can do, you need certain level of education plus certifications. No other way around it. Hence, she went for her Master's right away and is now chipping away on the last few exams to get her full certification. Once done, that'll give her yet another bump in pay.

One could question, of course, should all that be mandatory or could people do the tasks even without them, but since that's the way it is, then that's what you have to do.

My son-in-law did double major in Mechanical Engineering and Aerospace Engineering and is now working on airplane stuff where if he'd tell me what, he'd have to kill me. LOL! :roflmao: But yeah, I agree that there are also all kinds of Engineering and IT positions/companies/entities that the salary scale sure is pretty wide and the numbers being thrown around, especially by the schools themselves, are usually from the top few % just to get kids excited. &#129318;‍♂


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Another Uber Driver said:


> I guess that there is a reason that the Marines and the Army Boys call it the "Ch*air Force*.


and when they need air support because their arse is pinned down they become gods of the sky.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

ANThonyBoreDaneCook said:


> Who owns "Times Higher Education"?
> They've been bought and sold so many times that I'm having trouble keeping up.












Overdressed corporate trash, no doubt.


----------



## Big Lou (Dec 11, 2019)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> The government doesn't want them to pay.
> 
> They want them in debt and begging for mercy from Sallie Mae and the US Government for the next thirty years. Just like that girl you saw getting b'tch-slapped by Biden.
> 
> ...


What ever happened to the other plans that floated around when the Republicans came up with idea to get young people in college. They could work it off by doing something to help society or the military. 
It was a win/win for them. 
They wrote the bill so that there is no way get out of this debt and it continues to compound while the money grubbing bastard lenders make more and more money off the back of our young people.
All the while people from India, the UK and almost any other civilized country in the world are sending their college educated young adults to America. They get to start without debt, because their education is paid for.

One more thing on that $10,000 forgiveness Biden is proposing, he did say that's all he can do without congressional help, which I don't see coming.


----------



## 💎reditthraway (Jan 6, 2021)

How about instead of putting $10k towards debt for people who should have known better why not reinvest that $$ into the next generation so they will know better.

Instead of bandaging the problem, plug it with sealant that will hold.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

June132017 said:


> The real issue is you can't get the loans off you're back through bankruptcy. Trump is allowed to use the bankruptcy laws to his wealth enrichment, but ex. students can't.





Invisible said:


> And you can thank the Bush Administration for no longer allowing student loans to be included in bankruptcy.





Big Lou said:


> They wrote the bill so that there is no way get out of this debt


Talking the talk is not the same thing as walking the walk.

https://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2019/dec/02/joe-biden-student-loan-debt-2005-act-2020








Joe Biden’s Role in Creating the Student Debt Crisis Stretches Back to the 1970s


As a senator, Joe Biden supported several bills that contributed to the rise in borrowing from $1.8 billion in 1977 to $12 billion in 1989.




theintercept.com





https://www.gq.com/story/joe-biden-bankruptcy-bill


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

Feels good knocking out all my student loans.

Just imagine a person making a decent income because they went to college expecting or begging the government (the American taxpayer) to pay off their debt.

Almost like a stay at home mom or dad living off their spouse, proud of their dividend income meanwhile applying for unemployment and government emergency loans.

Laughable.


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

June132017 said:


> The real issue is you can't get the loans off you're back through bankruptcy. Trump is allowed to use the bankruptcy laws to his wealth enrichment, but ex. students can't.


They stopped letting student load be eligible for bankruptcy years ago. because the students were abusing the law. when they finished college they had no income so they filed for bankruptcy the next day to beat paying back the money. Bankruptcy has been used by business people for years to leverage their money. You can thank Biden for it along with Bankruptcy law changes her also voted for the credit card companies to charge the interest and penalties .they now do. two of the few things he did when he was a senator,


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

Big Lou said:


> What ever happened to the other plans that floated around when the Republicans came up with idea to get young people in college. They could work it off by doing something to help society or the military.


It's bullshit. https://educationdata.org/student-loan-forgiveness-statistics


> 0.3% of student loan debt is eventually forgiven.


You wasted 10 year on a low pay job that you don't like for a what looks like a chance at the lottery ticket. You'll be better off getting a higher pay job and pay that debt yourself. You'll pay the debt off faster, have more money, and less stress.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

Another Uber Driver said:


> For years, here, the local Steamfitters Union has had a programme for "disadvantaged" young people. It provides them with free apprenticeship training. If the student completes the programme, he gets his journeyman's card. They even provide you with tutoring so that you can sit for the written examinations.
> 
> They will send a few people into any school that asks to tell the students about it. One of the pitches that they make comes from some one who was a "disadvantaged" young person but now has his Master's card. He shows them pictures of his house. He shows them pictures of his huge SUV and the Cadillac or Mercedes-Benz that his wife drives. He lets them know that he sends both of his children to Catholic school. He shows them the receipts from the last vacation that his family took. He tells them that they can do this, as well, as long as they do what he did and do what they say to do in the programme.
> 
> They are amazed at how few students take advantage of it.


Ever listen to Mike Rowe. He discusses programs like this and great opportunities that are being missed


----------



## teh744 (Apr 14, 2018)

Why do they lend that amount of cash to people knowingly most can’t pay it back? My guess is predatory lending.... 
If the same ones went to a car dealership to buy new car/suv, would they give them the loan?


----------



## Big Lou (Dec 11, 2019)

teh744 said:


> Why do they lend that amount of cash to people knowingly most can't pay it back? My guess is predatory lending....
> If the same ones went to a car dealership to buy new car/suv, would they give them the loan?


A student loan is different. The way the law was structured, they encouraged students to get out loans for their "education". 
The difference with these loans is that you cannot declare bankruptcy, go to another state, leave the country, or any other debt avoidance plan you may have. That debt is there to stay and it just keeps getting bigger when times are tough.

My take.....Education through at least the 4 year degree should be provided by our government, just like the other "civilized" countries do. Not everyone is college material, but those who have what it takes....it should not cost the student.

Just wait till I'm king of the world!!!


----------



## teh744 (Apr 14, 2018)

Maybe there will eventually be a “debt bubble” about to break. 

My ex wife had a student loan, after we got married, she kept getting deferments on paying it. She told me that she was taking care of it. After she left me, I guess she defaulted. It grew so big, it was negatively compounding beyond control.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

I just thought it was so funny the way he said its not going to happen...the never trumpers, will soon take pay cuts and have no work. all because they were never trump, but , not biden either. well you dump shits . you did not really give it hard thought you may get biden..well you did. see you at the gas pump....


----------



## Big Lou (Dec 11, 2019)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> Talking the talk is not the same thing as walking the walk.
> 
> https://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2019/dec/02/joe-biden-student-loan-debt-2005-act-2020
> 
> ...


walking the walk? what does that mean?



bobby747 said:


> I just thought it was so funny the way he said its not going to happen...the never trumpers, will soon take pay cuts and have no work. all because they were never trump, but , not biden either. well you dump shits . you did not really give it hard thought you may get biden..well you did. see you at the gas pump....


Correction please......
Never, Never, Never, Never Trump.

Just saying!


----------



## Driving With A Purpose (Jul 28, 2020)

Student loan forgiveness sets a bad precedent. At some point people get used to not having to pay back debt, which would be really sad. 

The problem is that leads to a situation where honest people without collateral to secure the loan will have no way to borrow, except at RIDICULOUS interest rates, since defaults would become almost like a sport.

This is truly a case of “be careful what you wish for” IMHO.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

Big Lou said:


> walking the walk? what does that mean?


https://dictionary.cambridge.org/us/dictionary/english/talk-the-talk-walk-the-walk


----------



## dacheeese (Dec 14, 2020)

Uber's Guber said:


> Feed 'em beans. Most crap being taught & learned in college ain't worth a nickel.


Agreed. Journalism, Investment Manager, Artist, Musicians, Designer, English teacher, accountant can be all self-taught at youtube.

These are only few examples.. 90% of all degrees are useless.


----------



## Big Lou (Dec 11, 2019)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> https://dictionary.cambridge.org/us/dictionary/english/talk-the-talk-walk-the-walk


I know what walk the walk means....duh!
I wanted to know what you were referring to. 
I don't now.



dacheeese said:


> Agreed. Journalism, Investment Manager, Artist, Musicians, Designer, English teacher, accountant can be all self-taught at youtube.
> 
> These are only few examples.. 90% of all degrees are useless.


A degree is not a guarantee for success in employment our the marketplace. It is supposed to prepare the young person out of high school and help refine them so when they enter the marketplace, they have an handle on communications , English and math skills. of course that's the pie in the sky view. 
It all comes down to what your pops taught you...

Be at work on time everyday
Do more than what is expect from your boss
Don't complain and if you have a beef, bring it up, one to one. 
Don't try and set the world on fire when you start......grow some whiskers first.
In my case, I'm Pops and that's what I've drummed into my kids and grandkids work DNA. I get thanked all the time. 
When I was in a position to hire and fire employees in a fortune 500 company that I worked in for 30 years, a degree helped, but you still are judged by those four rules. 
All in all, a degree could be helpful, but it's not the end all in a career. Even an employee without a degree could be groomed for the top jobs and helped with a degree to compete with the big dogs.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

Big Lou said:


> I know what walk the walk means....duh!
> I wanted to know what you were referring to.
> I don't now.


If you wanted to know what I was referring to, you could have read any of the three articles I linked, all from ostensibly left leaning sources. But I'll keep in mind that you're not really the "reader" type for future reference.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> I'll keep in mind that you're not really the "reader" type f


like Trump? heh. :roflmao:


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

SHalester said:


> like Trump? heh. :roflmao:


Dear Mr. @SHalester ,

The results of your recent test for Trump Derangement Syndrome (TDS) have been completed.

We regret to inform you that you have tested POSITIVE for TDS.

As you are probably aware, there is no known cure for your condition at this time. It is a chronic condition that will be with you for the rest of your life.

However, we want you to know that it is possible for you to manage your disease and lead a productive life despite your diagnosis.

To reduce painful flare-ups and swelling, we recommend you avoid all sources of cable news. Avoid getting your news from disreputable sources such as Facebook, Twitter, and Yahoo!News. Refrain from political discussions with people outside your immediate family. You may use over-the-counter medications such as Preparation H to relieve swelling caused by press releases or internet click-bait.

Also refrain from alcohol and prescription narcotics, as these may increase the likelihood of triggering a relapse.

We wish you the best of luck in the future

Be Well


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

SHalester said:


> like Trump? heh. :roflmao:


I don't believe any of it had to do with trump read the articles they are all about Biden before Trump. ........

JOE BIDEN'S ROLE IN CREATING THE STUDENT DEBT CRISIS STRETCHES BACK TO THE 1970S
[HEADING=2]How Biden Helped Strip Bankruptcy Protection From Millions Just Before a Recession[/HEADING]


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

islanddriver said:


> JOE BIDEN'S ROLE IN CREATING THE STUDENT DEBT CRISIS STRETCHES BACK TO THE 1970S


yeah, I'm not buying that crap. Students created their own situations. Whined, cried, had some tears and got some better interest rates. And yet they still whine, cry and shed tears.

Did they not get the education the tax payer paid for? Pay up. Be happy you had the option to borrow. The tax payer ain't going to pay your debt; they are getting their own kids through college.



Johnny Mnemonic said:


> We regret to inform you that you have tested POSITIVE for TDS.


 no no. false positive. I only mention President when somebody mentions Biden. Fair is fair. Whatabout rocks; even it hurts the feelings of the President's minions and those who lean his way.

Come to center, you can do it. You can stay RED, in a deep deep deep blue area. There are centrist GOP'ers. You know, the ones who aren't ding dongs.


----------



## JeanOcelot0 (Dec 30, 2020)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> https://dictionary.cambridge.org/us/dictionary/english/talk-the-talk-walk-the-walk


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> Dear Mr. Mom,


Fixed that for you bro!


----------



## JeanOcelot0 (Dec 30, 2020)

dacheeese said:


> Agreed. Journalism, Investment Manager, Artist, Musicians, Designer, English teacher, accountant can be all self-taught at youtube.
> 
> These are only few examples.. 90% of all degrees are useless.


A degree is only useless if the student skates by with as little effort as possible - of course, even then, skating by is a skill that is earned. There is certainly something to be said for the critical-thinking experience that is developed. Idiots like Trump thrive amongst a voting population that does do not have such skills.

Of course, at current prices, this type of skill experience - at least the on-campus, as opposed to the free YouTube & internet forum, type - would be a luxury good were it not for the central fact that the college degree is predominantly used as a credential-sifting device, so that employers looking for someone suitably intelligent & responsible enough for a white-collar job can immediately sift out non-grads; in the nasty & brutish labor market, aside from a skilled trade (which itself requires some education) or the brutal tournament career known as "sales", the only way to establish a right to a decent job has been through a degree. Someone who gets a degree has at least shown that he has both the intelligence and the moxie to complete a program of study; the problem is that the economy doesn't need as many folks as who currently get a degree. And aspirational politicians like Obama don't help by proclaiming that "everyone should get a degree".



islanddriver said:


> I don't believe any of it had to do with trump read the articles they are all about Biden before Trump. ........
> 
> JOE BIDEN'S ROLE IN CREATING THE STUDENT DEBT CRISIS STRETCHES BACK TO THE 1970S
> [HEADING=2]How Biden Helped Strip Bankruptcy Protection From Millions Just Before a Recession[/HEADING]


He was just doing the job his wild-west-banking-rules state Delaware wanted.



Big Lou said:


> It all comes down to what your pops taught you...
> 
> Do more than what is expect from your boss


So IOW, the Working Class is put into a nasty & brutish tournament to prove to The Man that his co-worker should be fired, not him.
https://marker.medium.com/how-jack-...the-idea-of-the-american-company-eddc1bc05f78


> Within four years, Welch shut down a dozen of the company's 217 factories and cut 18% of total employment at the company. ... Under Welch, the company began a policy of firing 10% of its employees every year ...





> Welch also began to outsource much of GE's work to other companies, often those abroad with lower labor and environmental costs. "If I had my way, I'd put every GE plant on a barge," he famously said.


----------



## Big Lou (Dec 11, 2019)

JeanOcelot0 said:


> A degree is only useless if the student skates by with as little effort as possible - of course, even then, skating by is a skill that is earned. There is certainly something to be said for the critical-thinking experience that is developed. Idiots like Trump thrive amongst a voting population that does do not have such skills.
> 
> Of course, at current prices, this type of skill experience - at least the on-campus, as opposed to the free YouTube & internet forum, type - would be a luxury good were it not for the central fact that the college degree is predominantly used as a credential-sifting device, so that employers looking for someone suitably intelligent & responsible enough for a white-collar job can immediately sift out non-grads; in the nasty & brutish labor market, aside from a skilled trade (which itself requires some education) or the brutal tournament career known as "sales", the only way to establish a right to a decent job has been through a degree. Someone who gets a degree has at least shown that he has both the intelligence and the moxie to complete a program of study; the problem is that the economy doesn't need as many folks as who currently get a degree. And aspirational politicians like Obama don't help by proclaiming that "everyone should get a degree".
> 
> ...


As of March 2020 Jack Welch is now in the land of the "evil doers" along with El Rushbo. I say MEGA DITTO'S to both.


----------



## MothMan (May 15, 2016)

&#128142;reditthraway said:


> the real issue is that people aren't taught better. I read an article (one of many I'm sure) where a person laments about how they're in the hole for some obscene amount ($200k for example) and the degrees they received was in English and art.


My daughter is a freshman in art school. She got a lot of scholarships but still is very short of paying for everything. I know her private loans were $22k this school year. I don't know how much she got in federal loans. I have talked to her multiple times about how this is crazy $ but she pushes on because she does not want to do anything else. I believe she is convinced the Democrats are going to forgive her loans. I point out that the majority of her loans are private, not federal, but I get no response. On the plus side, she wants to do animation which actually pays decently but it is very competitive field. Unfortunately, her first semester grades don't show that she is taking the "competitive field" part seriously.


----------



## 💎reditthraway (Jan 6, 2021)

MothMan said:


> My daughter is a freshman in art school. She got a lot of scholarships but still is very short of paying for everything. I know her private loans were $22k this school year. I don't know how much she got in federal loans. I have talked to her multiple times about how this is crazy $ but she pushes on because she does not want to do anything else. I believe she is convinced the Democrats are going to forgive her loans. I point out that the majority of her loans are private, not federal, but I get no response. On the plus side, she wants to do animation which actually pays decently but it is very competitive field. Unfortunately, her first semester grades don't show that she is taking the "competitive field" part seriously.


$22k isn't that much but for one year-yikes. I did do a quick google search and it looks like some of the notable animators went to schools like Kent for example, where it's $80k a year.

I'm sorry but I'm annoyed/dislike those who just believes or thinks the government is going to forgive the loans... where does she think that money will come from?

Animators are decently paid. Better than being a graphic designer but the field as you say, is really competitive so that even if she had great grades, it would be difficult to climb to the top. The nice thing about certain schools is the opportunities (networking with other students, professors and folks in the industry).


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

&#128142;reditthraway said:


> I'm sorry but I'm annoyed/dislike those who just believes or thinks the government is going to forgive the loans... where does she think that money will come from?


from taxpayers who also have enough brain cells who take care of saving for their kids school future. So we pay for those who messed up and our own. Nice!


----------



## MothMan (May 15, 2016)

&#128142;reditthraway said:


> I'm sorry but I'm annoyed/dislike those who just believes or thinks the government is going to forgive the loans... where does she think that money will come from?


She kept hearing the Democrat nominees trying to outdo each other for how much student debt they were going to forgive. They're smart so they must know what they're talking about. SMH

My guess is if you asked her, she would go the "soak the rich" route since that was a common theme in 2019/2020.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

dacheeese said:


> Agreed. Journalism, Investment Manager, Artist, Musicians, Designer, English teacher, accountant can be all self-taught at youtube.
> 
> These are only few examples.. 90% of all degrees are useless.


I've learned 100 times more useful ideas on Youtube than I ever did in college.

Architecture, ironworking, woodworking, farming, ranching, construction techniques used worldwide, pond building, road building, fence building, solar pumping, electrical wiring, plumbing, concrete beams, gardening, planting orchards, bricklaying, vehicle diagnosing Etc...

Anything I want is likely to be on Youtube.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Wonder how a prospective employer/customer would look at a resume which says "Skuul is overrated and I learned it all on YouTube"? &#129300; Yeah, there are exceptions and a lot of people make it out just fine without any degrees and such, but anyway...

@MothMan, I feel sorry for your daughter. Hope she wakes up some day soon and realizes what she is about to get herself into.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

TomTheAnt said:


> Wonder how a prospective employer/customer would look at a resume which says "Skuul is overrated and I learned it all on YouTube"? &#129300; Yeah, there are exceptions and a lot of people make it out just fine without any degrees and such, but anyway...
> 
> @MothMan, I feel sorry for your daughter. Hope she wakes up some day soon and realizes what she is about to get herself into.


I don't need it on a resume.

I need it and have used it all for my own use. I'm sure there are several subjects I forgot.

What is college if not a place where someone teaches you what they know out of books? How does that work?

Is that practical experience? No, after graduation they STILL have to go out and have someone teach them how it's really done.

On Youtube you get a visual of the whole process.

It won't be long before classes are taught strictly on video.

I've seen a lot of book smart but common sense dumb people in my life.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Dude... Chill out. I’m not arguing with you. I actually agree with some what you are saying. I’m sure you’re doing fine with your YT classes. I also use YT a lot for stuff I need to do.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

TomTheAnt said:


> Dude... Chill out. I'm not arguing with you. I actually agree with some what you are saying. I'm sure you're doing fine with your YT classes. I also use YT a lot for stuff I need to do.


Lol, I didn't know I was chilled in. Just expressing my opinion.

IF I WAS DOING THIS, THEN I WOULD NEED TO CHILL OUT !!!!!


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

observer said:


> I don't need it on a resume.


just don't preach this to HS students, who kinda need to have 'stuff' on their resume at some point. And going to college is kinda the point and aim.

Otherwise I want the 529 funds returned to me if my child tries to do something this silly 'dad, I only need youtube'. sheesh.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

SHalester said:


> just don't preach this to HS students, who kinda need to have 'stuff' on their resume at some point. And going to college is kinda the point and aim.
> 
> Otherwise I want the 529 funds returned to me if my child tries to do something this silly 'dad, I only need youtube'. sheesh.


Should going to college be the aim?

Not all kids do.

More important than a college education

Is the will to succeed.

My dad was a millionaire with a third grade mexican education. He had to learn English in his 20s.

My SIL is a multimillionaire, dropped out of elementary school here, probly worth 20+ M. Her English is terrible. She doesn't care. Like she says, money is the universal language.

I know several guys that have become millionaires cutting lawns.

If there is no will to succeed, a college education is worthless.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

observer said:


> Lol, I didn't know I was chilled in. Just expressing my opinion.


Well... Now you know. :roflmao:


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

observer said:


> Should going to college be the aim?


yes, it should. And yes there are exceptions to every rule. Might want to gander salaries as they compare HAVING a college education with not having one. I don't feel like doing somebody's else's homework.

I mean, you do who has minimum paying positions, right? Heck with college, many don't have a HS education.

Don't know about you or any DNA kids you had/have, but mine is going to college. Any college, his choice. Period.

To each their own, right? And, please, don't share with HS kids your opinion; that would be a disaster. 'hey mom this dude on the internet said I don't need to go to college'. Hum.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

SHalester said:


> yes, it should. And yes there are exceptions to every rule. Might want to gander salaries as they compare HAVING a college education with not having one. I don't feel like doing somebody's else's homework.
> 
> I mean, you do who has minimum paying positions, right? Heck with college, many don't have a HS education.
> 
> ...


Ahhhhh but it's not "his" choice, is it?

It's YOUR choice.

https://www.google.com/amp/s/amp.theatlantic.com/amp/article/613729/


----------



## JeanOcelot0 (Dec 30, 2020)

MothMan said:


> My daughter is a freshman in art school. She got a lot of scholarships but still is very short of paying for everything. I know her private loans were $22k this school year. I don't know how much she got in federal loans. I have talked to her multiple times about how this is crazy $ but she pushes on because she does not want to do anything else. I believe she is convinced the Democrats are going to forgive her loans. I point out that the majority of her loans are private, not federal, but I get no response. On the plus side, she wants to do animation which actually pays decently but it is very competitive field. Unfortunately, her first semester grades don't show that she is taking the "competitive field" part seriously.


I suggest that she make her career goal "find a wealthy husband".



observer said:


> I've learned 100 times more useful ideas on Youtube than I ever did in college.
> 
> Architecture, ironworking, woodworking, farming, ranching, construction techniques used worldwide, pond building, road building, fence building, solar pumping, electrical wiring, plumbing, concrete beams, gardening, planting orchards, bricklaying, vehicle diagnosing Etc...
> 
> Anything I want is likely to be on Youtube.


Uh, you don't learn that kind of stuff in college?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> The face you make when you find out you actually have to pay back your student loans.
> 
> View attachment 567389


And . . . . . NO $15.00 MINIMUM WAGE.

CAMPAIGN PROMISE - BROKEN ALREADY !


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

JeanOcelot0 said:


> I suggest that she make her career goal "find a wealthy husband".
> 
> 
> Uh, you don't learn that kind of stuff in college?


With the exception of farming, ranching, pond, road and fence building all the other subjects are taught at my local college. They are taught in colleges in more ag based areas.

Do I need to go to college and get a degree in every field to get what I need done ? No.



SHalester said:


> 'hey mom this dude on the internet said I don't need to go to college'. Hum.


Reading comprehension.

I never said kids shouldn't go to college.

I said it's not for every kid.


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

islanddriver said:


> I don't believe any of it had to do with trump read the articles they are all about Biden before Trump. ........
> 
> JOE BIDEN'S ROLE IN CREATING THE STUDENT DEBT CRISIS STRETCHES BACK TO THE 1970S
> [HEADING=2]How Biden Helped Strip Bankruptcy Protection From Millions Just Before a Recession[/HEADING]


The thought at the time was that no bank would loan money to students, so by exempting student loans from bankruptcy, banks would be willing to make the lons. Great idea when college cost $1-2,000 a year. But then Obama basically did a government take over of the student loan system, so now students can't escape their 5 figure student debt that they owe THE GOVERNMENT. The whole idea of loaning unlimited money for any major is just crazy when even state schools cost $30k a year. Time for a rethink


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Atom guy said:


> The thought at the time was that no bank would loan money to students, so by exempting student loans from bankruptcy, banks would be willing to make the lons. Great idea when college cost $1-2,000 a year. But then Obama basically did a government take over of the student loan system, so now students can't escape their 5 figure student debt that they owe THE GOVERNMENT. The whole idea of loaning unlimited money for any major is just crazy when even state schools cost $30k a year. Time for a rethink


Same thing has happened with insurance.

Once a corporation gets something legally legislated that you MUST have, prices start going up, up, and up.

In Mexico vehicle insurance was not required up until two years ago.

Insurance companies pushed through legislation that now requires insurance when you pay registration fees.

That added hundreds of thousands of vehicles.

Was it necessary? People have been driving around without insurance for decades.

Same thing has happened here in the states. What did people here do before there was insurance?

Companies are really good at charging you money. They are bleeding peoples wallets a tiny bit at a time so we don't realize it.

Government needs to step away from guaranteeing school loans.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

observer said:


> Reading comprehension.
> 
> I never said kids shouldn't go to college.


writing ability.

While you didn't use those exact words, you know EXACTLY what you said and what was directly implied. I countered and so far no debate to change that.

So, again, please don't tell any HS sophomores your theory about college (it is a theory). What you told YOUR kids is one thing. right?

Did you view salaries based on college, no college? Hum. No doubt there is a youtube that details that homework.

Next.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

SHalester said:


> writing ability.
> 
> While you didn't use those exact words, you know EXACTLY what you said and what was directly implied. I countered and so far no debate to change that.
> 
> ...


Tisk, tisk.

There you go with your faulty reading comprehension again.

I used those exact words because I meant to say exactly what I wrote.

I implied nothing.

I wrote,

"I learned a 100x more useful ideas watching Youtube videos than I ever did in college".

I did. It's true.

And no I never told my kids your theory.

One is attending university at the moment, the other is returning in the fall.

The third will probably not go to college, because HE doesn't want to go.

At least, not at the moment, he may change his opinion later.

Ohhh, and my daughter, she's attending university by, guess what?

Yepp, watching video classes.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

observer said:


> I used those exact words because I meant to say exactly what I wrote.


thank you for confirming what I said about what you said. Writing ability.

I'm sticking to my opinion you should not explain your college theory to any current HS kids. And please please not their parents either. It won't end well.

as I had no idea what you told you kin, I left it open. Not surprised do as I say, not as I post.

So good. Your kids got the right speech and no other HS kid has received the 'bad' theory. Then all is good, right?

Sometimes sharing is not a good idea.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

SHalester said:


> thank you for confirming what I said about what you said. Writing ability.
> 
> I'm sticking to my opinion you should not explain your college theory to any current HS kids. And please please not their parents either. It won't end well.
> 
> ...


There you go again.

I never told anyone to do anything. I merely wrote MY experience.

There is nothing wrong with kids that don't go to college.

Anyways, headed up to your neck of the woods for a couple days. Gotta get on the road now.

Go back and reread my posts.

Read them slowly.

Read them again.

Have your son read them, then explain to you what I wrote.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)




----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

JeanOcelot0 said:


> A degree is only useless if the student skates by with as little effort as possible - of course, even then, skating by is a skill that is earned. There is certainly something to be said for the critical-thinking experience that is developed. Idiots like Trump thrive amongst a voting population that does do not have such skills.
> 
> Of course, at current prices, this type of skill experience - at least the on-campus, as opposed to the free YouTube & internet forum, type - would be a luxury good were it not for the central fact that the college degree is predominantly used as a credential-sifting device, so that employers looking for someone suitably intelligent & responsible enough for a white-collar job can immediately sift out non-grads; in the nasty & brutish labor market, aside from a skilled trade (which itself requires some education) or the brutal tournament career known as "sales", the only way to establish a right to a decent job has been through a degree. Someone who gets a degree has at least shown that he has both the intelligence and the moxie to complete a program of study; the problem is that the economy doesn't need as many folks as who currently get a degree. And aspirational politicians like Obama don't help by proclaiming that "everyone should get a degree".
> 
> ...


https://www.google.com/amp/s/amp.ft.com/content/a64c4356-a42e-4883-acdb-13ced2bdcaea


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

One million forgiveness wouldn't solve the student loan crisis 4 years from now as loan forgiveness doesn't solve the cause, only the symptoms.

*I proposal make student loan as hard to get as a mortgage loan and teach the students to ask the tough questions, ie. *

How much research has the student done to show the real world earning power of that degree/field?
How much money in total does the student think they need to finish schooling?
etc.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

Student loan forgiveness details in new Biden budget....










Biden Drops Student Loan Forgiveness From Latest Budget


Another major setback for student loan cancellation.




www.forbes.com







Maybe next year?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> Student loan forgiveness details in new Biden budget....
> 
> 
> 
> ...












GO TO WORK !


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> Maybe next year?


hopefully never. Unless those who actually saved for college get a check too. Otherwise, they got an education, now please pay for it.


----------



## ldriva (Jan 23, 2015)

Whether his old, senile behind decids that he's going to cancel them or not, I've already decided that Jesus paid it all ok!.....But seriously, this is one of those things where we have to harass our senators and reps to make this happen. Canceling them would help to stimulate the economy and ease the wealth gap. It's a no-brainer.


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

ldriva said:


> Whether his old, senile behind decids that he's going to cancel them or not, I've already decided that Jesus paid it all ok!.....But seriously, this is one of those things where we have to harass our senators and reps to make this happen. Canceling them would help to stimulate the economy and ease the wealth gap. It's a no-brainer.


What about those of us that paid our loans off do we get a refund.


----------



## JeanOcelot0 (Dec 30, 2020)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> Student loan forgiveness details in new Biden budget....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Certainly, all this talk of a student debt jubilee will have the effect of debtors figuring that they should keep their balance as high as possible (i.e., up to the $50K level that Commissar Warren has been talking about) so they can get the CHEESE.

The folks who have hustled to pay off their loans will be like this guy:


----------



## JeanOcelot0 (Dec 30, 2020)

islanddriver said:


> What about those of us that paid our loans off do we get a refund.


The answer you seek is in the introductory lyrics of this song:


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

What politicians talk about, and what politicians actually do, are not the same thing.









5 Signs Biden Won’t Enact Student Loan Cancellation


Will your student loans get cancelled? It's not looking promising.




www.forbes.com


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

islanddriver said:


> What about those of us that paid our loans off do we get a refund.


No
You get to pay TAXES FOR FREE COLLEGE !


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> What politicians talk about, and what politicians actually do, are not the same thing.


no shyte; specially during elections.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> No
> You get to pay TAXES FOR FREE COLLEGE !
> View attachment 598249


Those aren't future college students. Those are future workers for Maitresse Nancy's plantation vinyard next harvest.

The wine must flow.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

JeanOcelot0 said:


> Certainly, all this talk of a student debt jubilee will have the effect of debtors figuring that they should keep their balance as high as possible (i.e., up to the $50K level that Commissar Warren has been talking about) so they can get the CHEESE.
> 
> The folks who have hustled to pay off their loans will be like this guy:


LMAO.

So, how's that Biden student loan cheese working for you?









Meet an independent voter with $163,000 in student debt who left the Democratic Party after 4 decades because she felt 'betrayed' by Joe Biden: 'I really felt he was going to help us with the student-loan problem'


"I always felt like the Democrats were supposed to be the party of the people," said Melissa Andretta, who was injured and couldn't finish her degree.




www.businessinsider.com


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

So glad I paid this shit off. Just lol at waiting around.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> "We need at least a $50,000 dollar [forgiveness] minimum. What will you do to make that happen."
> 
> Joe Biden: "I will not make that happen."
> 
> ...


You might be the most two faced human to ever post on the interwebz


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

Amos69 said:


> You might be the most two faced human to ever post on the interwebz


Thanks! I'm thinking about running for Congress. Do you think a Republican can win a district with Berkeley and Oakland in it?

Speaking of two-faced people, did you know that Joey promised $10,000 dollars of loan forgiveness that he welshed on?

Don't take my word for it. Here's what NPR had to say about it.









Biden pledged to forgive $10,000 in student loan debt. Here's what he's done so far


President Biden provided hundreds of thousands of borrowers with debt relief this year — but his campaign promise to cancel at least $10,000 of student debt per person remains unfulfilled.




www.npr.org


----------



## JeanOcelot0 (Dec 30, 2020)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> LMAO.
> 
> So, how's that Biden student loan cheese working for you?
> 
> ...


I never had student debt to being with. I went to State U on a nice scholarship (and back in the day when a semester cost 3 digits), and then won scholarships while I was there - the results of going a year and a half with a 4.0 in engineering.

I am against CHEESE for student loan debtors, although if folks are going to be given say $10K to go towards school (i.e., in theory, it would pay community college tuition for 2 years), I wouldn't have a problem with student loan debtors getting that. That said, I am for a new chapter of the Bankruptcy Code for student debt - one that is fairly harsh, but that gives such folks light at the end of the tunnel.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

JeanOcelot0 said:


> I never had student debt to being with. I went to State U on a nice scholarship (and back in the day when a semester cost 3 digits), and then won scholarships while I was there - the results of going a year and a half with a 4.0 in engineering.
> 
> I am against CHEESE for student loan debtors, although if folks are going to be given say $10K to go towards school (i.e., in theory, it would pay community college tuition for 2 years), I wouldn't have a problem with student loan debtors getting that. That said, I am for a new chapter of the Bankruptcy Code for student debt - one that is fairly harsh, but that gives such folks light at the end of the tunnel.


I'd love to see the discharge process streamlined for certain people. Specifically, people who become permanently disabled and can't pay their loans, and people that are trying to get them discharged for public service. Something the government seem perpetually incompetent at doing.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

-Biden stuffs student loan borrowers into the garbage compactor.-

And Pelosi flipped the switch.




















Pelosi Opposed Student Loan Cancellation After Billionaire Ally’s Memo


The House speaker said last week that she believes the president doesn’t have the authority to cancel student debt.




truthout.org


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)




----------



## JeanOcelot0 (Dec 30, 2020)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> I'd love to see the discharge process streamlined for certain people. Specifically, people who become permanently disabled and can't pay their loans, and people that are trying to get them discharged for public service. Something the government seem perpetually incompetent at doing.


I wouldn't mind discharging for even able-bodied, but it's going to have to be after showing that for many years, the income that the debtor has been making is just not line with the debt service, and with the Chapter 7 liquidation of any currently held assets, and with the Chapter 13 stipulation that 5 (perhaps more) years of all disposable income is put towards debt payback - and with the discharge only up to the level of that debt exceeds the debtor's income level. At the end of the day, the terms have to be harsh enough that someone who had hustled (perhaps by being an ant?) to pay back his debt does not feel resent over his non-hustling classmate getting the CHEESE.

Oh, and an easy fix for everyone would be to have the interest rate be at the federal funds rate (or not too far from it). This alone could make debt much more manageable while still keeping the debt on the books.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

Get ready for another can-kicking by end of August, Folks.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

If you owe more than $10,000 in student loans, Joe just kicked the can into next year for you.

Congratulations.

If you paid off your student loans, didn't go to college, or didn't take out loans to go to college, you just got kicked in the balls.









White House to announce student loan cancellation, payment pause extension Wednesday


The White House is expected to announce a plan to cancel a chunk of student loan debt on Wednesday, in addition to an extension of the existing payment pause, three sources with knowledge of the si…




thehill.com





If you owe more than 50,000 in student loans, you just got kicked in the teeth.

Good luck to you. You're going to need it.


----------



## JeanOcelot0 (Dec 30, 2020)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> If you owe more than $10,000 in student loans, Joe just kicked the can into next year for you.
> 
> Congratulations.
> 
> ...


Yes, on some levels it bothers me, but if the polling shows that this is an electoral winner, I don't have a problem with it.

I think this is a clever ploy to go after the "aspirational working class" demographic that the Repubs have had a strong hold on (i.e., "if I ever get wealthy, I wouldn't want to pay high taxes") - now it's "if my child can go to college, I like that this CHEESE is there for him". It could very well be that those folks that resent this are already voting Repub, so there is no demographic to lose, but it motivates the young college-educated/students like nothing else.


----------

